# Took me long enuff



## Popeye (Jul 13, 2008)

Finally got three things together at one time. My boat, a camera and darkness. Took a picture of the battery locker in my PT190TX after I installed 6 of Blue Water's Livewell LED's. I have a toggle switch mounter just under the lip so I can turn them on and off independant of the nav lights where I have the rest of my LED connected. You can just see the red glow from the lighted switch in the lower left hand corner. These are connected to the TM battery.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks good! 8)


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 13, 2008)

those lights look good


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 13, 2008)

Really nice =D>


----------



## Popeye (Jul 13, 2008)

Just enuf light to connect jumper cables or to check the bilge level.


----------

